# NEED ANOTHER JOB, NEW YORK CITY, ANYONE CAN HELP?



## 16276 (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok, i left my last job on Walls st due to IBS, need another job right now, with flexible schedule and comfortable environment, anyone can help? anyone here from NYC at all?


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

A lot of us have trouble finding flexible jobs no matter where we live. All I can really suggest is Monster.com or some of those internet job clearinghouses. You might want to consider going back to school to take some classes in another field if there's something that interests you. Maybe consulting a job placement specialist might help because they could steer you in a good direction. Good luck. It's going to take some work on your part.


----------

